# Trench Compactors....



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I am trying my best to cut down on labor cost by buying the right equipment for the job. I seem to spend way to much time compacting on my jobs even though i own a 3050 wacker compactor. I am looking at purchasing a trench compactor. How close can i safely run these near houses and pools?


Matt


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i'd be very careful, we pushed an 8" thick wall, 8' tall in 3/4" at the top. was able to dig it out, and it sprung back, no perm damage. if you compact straight down, you might be okay. now when we backfill the basement overdig in a garage to a house, we'll fill it up to the original elevation with pea gravel, lightly vibrating it as we fill. have had good luck doing it that way.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I am compacting gravel for patio bases and retaining wall bases and reinforced areas. Current job has over 1000 tons of gravel on it and i am designing another job with almost 3000 tons.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

you looking for a hoe mount? or walk behind or ride on?


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Being consistent with a machine mounted, like an x or backhoe would be impossible. A walk behind plate tamper is the best as an alround machine. I know there are trench compactors that are remote and lugged wheel driven, that may be an option.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I am talking about the walkbehind remote with two sheepsfoot drums.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I just rented one of these for about 5 months for a job.

http://www.bomag.com/ext_resource/americas/light/BMP851_4pg.pdf

It worked pretty well for what we where doing but I would use a big plate tamper for patio and wall work like you are doing.

A friend of mine does walls and patios and he uses a reversable plate wacker.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

tgeb thats what i was thinking of buying.. How close can you run that against stuctures?


My reversible plate hits at 6700lbs and we get 95%+ at 6 inch lifts. I'd like to do 12 inch lifts atleast. I am thinking of the trench compactor or a plate with 10-12k of force.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

ruskent said:


> I am trying my best to cut down on labor cost by buying the right equipment for the job. I seem to spend way to much time compacting on my jobs even though i own a 3050 wacker compactor. I am looking at purchasing a trench compactor. How close can i safely run these near houses and pools?
> 
> 
> Matt


a trench compactor?? like the kind a pipe crew would use?:blink:


I'd be damned if'n ya come near ma pool with one of those things


----------

